# Carthago Suspension



## Chasn2017 (Nov 20, 2017)

I have just had VB full air suspension fitted to my Carthago C-tourer I 143 and I am very pleased with it. The conventional suspension parts including rear shock absorbers and front coil suspension units are being held by the installer for a few months in case anyone would like the parts as spares. The vehicle was 5mths/450 miles old when these parts were removed so are effectively new. I am willing to pass on these parts in exchange for a donation to my fund for Help for Heroes. Anyone interested should contact me initially via this forum. The parts will need to be collected from Devon.
Rgds 
Nigel


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

When i had my automatic levellers fitted I noticed a lot of new springs and shock aborbers lying about the yard Obviously taken from new vans getting suspension upgrades they must get so many they dont know what to do apart from dispose of as scrap


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

When I had our van done, they suggested I hang on to the 'removed parts as the air suspension could be transferred to a new vehicle if I ever changed it. So the old parts could be put back on.




.


----------

